# question about a supercharger



## anglemyer.cole (Nov 7, 2010)

now correct me if im wrong but the other day i was lookin for superchargers for a gto an id really like to get a whipple but they dont sell one for the gto. the question is isnt a 07-10 gm 6.0l truck engine the same bolt pattern as a ls2 as far as mounting the supercharger? i jus thought id ask even if it makes me look dumb cus i really want a whipple for the gto


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Not going to work. The accessory drives are different.


----------



## anglemyer.cole (Nov 7, 2010)

is it even possible to put a whipple on a gto?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Anything is possible with money and time... is it worth the work though?


----------



## anglemyer.cole (Nov 7, 2010)

from what ive read it is the only other alternative would be getting a harrop 2300 supercharger. i just wanted some opinions but i dont want a procharger i dont need all that power i want something thats a good daily driver yet i can put out around 650 or 700 hp and what other mods would you guys suggest


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If the s/c was desinged for a truck most likely it won't fit a car. The s/c has a different offset on the intake, you'll have to worry about firewall clearance and accessory drive. Superchargers like the HTV2300/TVS2300 usally requires a built bottom end. I don't think you can spin them slow enough to work on a non-built motor. It all depends on what you want out of your car to choose what type of supercharger to go with.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

honestly, i wound't force anything on an engine that wasn't built. i'd just be to tempted.


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

george g said:


> *Not going to work.* The accessory drives are different.


Wrong


----------

